# Suggestion



## Guest (Feb 24, 2002)

I suggest, that with Chris's permission, we all create a design for the DBSTalk home page. The current home page design is getting a little old, and I think that some idea's might help him. I for one am creating a suggestion right now to give him ideas, and if he responds to this saying it's ok, will email it to him.


----------

